# "proper" signage for restrooms



## darcar (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm having trouble locating in the code (any year Accessible or other) where it states that restrooms (mens, womens, family etc.) shall be properly labeled as such.

Even the restrooms in our building where I work have a visual sign that states Men and Women but the tactile signage shows "accessible" only.

If this isn't specified, how would a visualy impaired person know which is which?...

Also, a plan came in that labeled the family bathroom as "Mother" and the signage showed a mother, child, and wheelchair... any issue there?

Thanks for your input in advance


----------



## iggentleman (Dec 21, 2011)

Plumbing code. 2006 IPC 403.5

Also 2006 IBC section 1110

Someone else is using the 2009's so I couldn't check there.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

Appendix E of the IBC:

E107.2 Designations. Interior and exterior signs identifying

permanent rooms and spaces shall be tactile. Where

pictograms are provided as designations of interior rooms and

spaces, the pictograms shall have tactile text descriptors. Signs

required to provide tactile characters and pictograms shall

comply with ICC A117.1.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 21, 2011)

I start with 403.5 in the 2006 IPC:

_Required public facilities shall be designated by a legible sign for each sex.  Signs shall be readily visible and located near the entrance to each toilet facility.  _

Then I jump over to Chapter 11 in the 2006 IBC which will take me to ANSI A117.1-2003.

Where a uni-sex toilet (accessible family toilet facility rule) room is required (1109.2.1), I would require a uni-sex sign, as this is not prohibitive to mothers, or fathers, using those facilites.

good luck.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 4, 2012)

IBC SECTION 1110 SIGNAGE

1110.1 Signs.

Accessible rooms where multiple single-user toilet or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location.

1110.2 Directional signage.

Directional signage indicating the route to the nearest like accessible element shall be provided at the following locations. These directional signs shall include the International Symbol of Accessibility:

2. Inaccessible public toilets and bathing facilities.

4. At each separate-sex toilet and bathing room indicating the location of the nearest family or assisted-use toilet or bathing room where provided in accordance with Section 1109.2.1.

ICC/ANSI A117.1 commentary

Tactile signage is  ....required to identify rooms and spaces such as, but not limited to .....Toilet and bathing rooms.

2010 ADAAG

216.2 Designations. Interior and exterior signs identifying permanent rooms and spaces

703.1 General. Signs shall comply with 703. Where both visual and tactile characters are required, either one sign with both visual and tactile characters, or two separate signs, one with visual, and one with tactile characters, shall be provided.

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm#pgfId-1010471


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 5, 2012)

Even if the code did not specificlly state that toilet rooms must be signed with the appropriate sex identified, how else would one make the distinction?  In most cases the codes do require separate facilites for men and women.  Chapter 29.  If someone is fighting you on this simple request, ask them just how big and cumbersome must the code get to address each little item that shoould be considered a common sense solution.  And people wonder why the code books are getting so big.


----------

